# WIP 'Talon of Horus' Cover!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So I finally managed to find this after seeing a small sneak-peak at the *BL weekeenders* event (well they posted a pic where Abaddon was visible). Here it is and once again, BL is _LAST_ at showing us their _OWN_ products!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Talon-Horus-Aaron-Dembski-Bowden/dp/1849705895/ref=pd_sim_b_9


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> So I finally managed to find this after seeing a small sneak-peak at the *BL weekeenders* event (well they posted a pic where Abaddon was visible). Here it is and once again, BL is _LAST_ at showing us their _OWN_ products!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've known about this for months now, Amazon has had this up for quite some time.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I haven't seen anyone post it here, so you have to excuse that I don't check on Amazon that particularly thourough, so I would imagine more people might have missed it as well!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=126793

I posted it myself over the summer. Amazon has been the go to place to learn about future BL releases.


LotN


----------

